# Looking to Sell Small Medical Billing Business



## jessica.speigner@gmail.com

I have a small 8 provider Medical Revenue Management company I have had for 6 years I am interested in selling. I have ventured into a new business industry and that business is something I really want to continue to focus on. I have been making 60k-/+ for years now and this has been the sole income of my household. My largest provider has been with me since 2010 and is VERY HAPPY. With these practice's there is room to make even more money, I personally just have too much of me invested in other area's of other businesses. I am willing to negotiate a price with all parties that are interested. Current specialties include, Behavioral health,Respiratory Therapist, ENT, & Chiropractic. For the person/person's interested in the business you will come in making money immediately on newly re-signed 2 year contracts. My name is Jessica, I am a real person and a MEMBER of AAPC. If you are interested/have any questions please contact me @ jessica.speigner@gmail.com. This would be a great investment for billers/coders seeking to  work @ home.


----------



## CodingKing

Not for me but are these brand new 2 year contracts even assignable to another entity? The Doctor may be happy with you but that doesn't mean they will be happy with whomever takes over.


----------



## jessica.speigner@gmail.com

Yes. They are assignable.


----------



## jessica.speigner@gmail.com

Please for any question's please email me. I am mostly NEVER on this forum but happened to see the above question due to my cpu refreshing my screen when I returned to my laptop.
My email is jessica.speigner@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## pat21v@bellsouth.net

*quote*



jessica.speigner@gmail.com said:


> I have a small 8 provider Medical Revenue Management company I have had for 6 years I am interested in selling. I have ventured into a new business industry and that business is something I really want to continue to focus on. I have been making 60k-/+ for years now and this has been the sole income of my household. My largest provider has been with me since 2010 and is VERY HAPPY. With these practice's there is room to make even more money, I personally just have too much of me invested in other area's of other businesses. I am willing to negotiate a price with all parties that are interested. Current specialties include, Behavioral health,Respiratory Therapist, ENT, & Chiropractic. For the person/person's interested in the business you will come in making money immediately on newly re-signed 2 year contracts. My name is Jessica, I am a real person and a MEMBER of AAPC. If you are interested/have any questions please contact me @ jessica.speigner@gmail.com. This would be a great investment for billers/coders seeking to  work @ home.



My name is Patty Suarez and I am interested in purchasing your small business.  I am a member of AAPC and have been billing for doctor office's over 20 years.  I presently can offer you $10,000.  Please email me with your response. pat21v@bellsouth.net


----------

